# Street Photography?



## atraff (Oct 24, 2013)

NAA


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 24, 2013)

What was this for? An editorial?


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 24, 2013)

A sofa and a lamp in the middle of a street seems a bit odd IMO. I fail to see any connection but maybe I am missing something. I also don't know what the magazine is about so maybe the photo will relate.


----------



## atraff (Oct 24, 2013)

I try to create photos that are attention getting. If that is "a bit odd" then I am guilty! Want to see some more weird stuff, www.atempletonphoto.com


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 24, 2013)

Strange.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 24, 2013)

atraff said:


> I try to create photos that are attention getting. If that is "a bit odd" then I am guilty! Want to see some more weird stuff, www.atempletonphoto.com



It's different for sure and nothing wrong with that. Looking at your site your executive portrait photos are very nice.


----------



## atraff (Oct 24, 2013)

Dark Shadow, thanks!


----------



## MiFleur (Oct 24, 2013)

I like it! it is different and does attract attention, The faces seem a little bluish on my screen...but it is not calibrated.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 25, 2013)

I like the idea but I don't think the background works - it could depending on where the subjects were placed or with a different vantage point in relation to houses and cars etc. The lamp base partly blends into the trees; their heads somewhat blend into the background, and the potholes or whatever in the road don't enhance the photo. This doesn't seem comparable to the quality of your other photos which are well done. Not bad to experiment and try something new this just seems like it didn't quite work as well as it could.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 25, 2013)

LOVE the idea!  I think we all need to step out of the box now and again.  Kudos!  I also agree with vintagesnaps about subject placement.  I think maybe boosting the exposure on their faces a bit, increasing the contrast and popping the colors might make the image more dynamic.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> A sofa and a lamp in the middle of a street seems a bit odd IMO. I fail to see any connection but maybe I am missing something. I also don't know what the magazine is about so maybe the photo will relate.



Yes, a sofa outside seems odd....BUT--if the sofa's outside in a field,especially an overgrown,ratty-looking inner city field with a grafitti-covered brick wall within sight of the field, and it's a high school senior shoot, then it's "cool".


----------



## atraff (Oct 25, 2013)

Like...elbows, everybody has an opinion. Here is the image used for the magazine cover.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm why not show us that one you just posted instead of the one in the OP?  It is leaps and bounds better composition wise and pulls off the concept quite well while the first looks sloppy and static with distracting elements like the bushes, in the second my eye goes to the people, then to the headlights then back to the people, I like the second, the first, not so much.


----------



## atraff (Oct 25, 2013)

I was intoxicated. For a bunch of hobbyists some of you are quite critical.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 25, 2013)

Not trying to be too...blunt...But you posted in the "Professional Gallery." Nowhere does it suggest that everyone here is a hobbyist. Why are you getting defensive...

But on a more related note, I still don't understand the photo without some context. How does the street relate to these people and to the magazine? Is it a metaphor? Granted, most editorial photos do need some context for the viewer to understand it (hence the use of copy), but I'm honestly curious how all the elements work together to tell the story in the magazine.

You don't have to say what the magazine is, but who are these people?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 25, 2013)

Its different for sure. But you depict reality as everyday people see it, as opposed to black and white, super glossy, bursting unrealistic photoshop colors. Not that there is anything wrong with that, because i love all types of photography so long as its not trying to sell me something.


----------



## TheFotog (Nov 9, 2013)

Great idea but I  think there are better streets to do this on.


----------

